# Making a livable pen for a guinea pig?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I've got a temporary pathetic small cage for Honey right now... But, the store here not only lacks a real guinea pig cage, but the cages are 300.00  And I came across some ideas... like the "creative cubes" snap together projects. I was wondering... what else is safe to use, that is generally cheap, and easy to obtain? And what should I stay away from? (I.e. certain plastics, carboards?) Since my roomie is moving out (thank god I have someone else willing to move in asap), I'll be using the already-not-used dining room as a pig domain :lol:

I'd like to do that, save a bit of money in the process, and be able to be creative  I'll also need a top...my new roomie has a cat :|


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

C and C cages are ideal. http://www.guineapigcages.com/

They can be bought at Costco. Store bought cages almost never have enough room and there's only one commerical cage I would recommend, which does not ship to Canada. 

Sena, in the future it would be wise to have a home ready for your furry friend before bringing her home. I understand the power of a furry face, believe me I do, but it's better for all involved. Piggie is happy and healthy and less stress for you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: people were saying that in another thread lol. Hopefully my walmart has them


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> C and C cages are ideal. Guinea Pig Cages, Your Cavy At Home
> 
> They can be bought at Costco. Store bought cages almost never have enough room and there's only one commerical cage I would recommend, which does not ship to Canada.
> 
> Sena, in the future it would be wise to have a home ready for your furry friend before bringing her home. I understand the power of a furry face, believe me I do, but it's better for all involved. Piggie is happy and healthy and less stress for you.


Careful with these and cats as they have very wide holes... More then enough for a cat to get its paw in the cage and play "pet the piggy". If you make one might wanna get some chicken wire or something to place around it.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't believe so. I don't know, though. They can be bought online. And impulse buys do cause stress.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Phil: http://www.guineapigcages.com/safety.htm


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> @Phil: Cage Safety - Cat, Dog, and Kid Proofing


I have had plenty of little piggys, and have used these cages before. I also have 4 cats. There are some that try to hunt anything that moves. I was only giving a fair warning as i have seen one of my cats basically shoulder deep in one of these cages.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol wow!! >< How expensive is chicken mesh? o.o and where do you find it... I'm in a lame town.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is an example of a C&C cage I made a while back for two boys. If you do use cube grids, only use those that have 9 squares across. Some companies decided to make the squares much bigger, thus having to use less material and it being cheaper. It became a hazard that can kill. So remember, 9 across.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

across - got it  that's a nice cage btw


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you! I was proud of it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

better be =D lol.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a really nice cage I've used before that is the proper size for a Guinea Pig and comes with everything you need, including a nice secure lid. What's really excellent is how decently priced it is! You might even be able to find it cheaper than the link below if you look around online.

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Inter...0DQ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326070087&sr=8-1


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!  and WHOA that is a pretty good price


----------

